# Billing question



## drampas3418 (May 18, 2010)

hi any input on this would be appreciated. i have been billing for quite a few years however i am not sure about this situation. we have a new software and we have just started using since april 1st. it has been my experience that when you are done entering charges and payments for a particular month you must close the month out. normally it has been my experience that there is an area in the system that you actually close that month so nothing more is posted in that month. this software company is  telling me that you just run your reports but you dont close that month anywhere in the system. does that sound right to anyone? it really doesnt sound right to me. anyone?


----------



## dmrussell (May 18, 2010)

Maybe when you run your monthly reports it automatically closes that month out.  Without knowing the software you are using I can only guess that is why they are stating that.


----------



## Teresa Collins (May 19, 2010)

drampas3418 said:


> hi any input on this would be appreciated. i have been billing for quite a few years however i am not sure about this situation. we have a new software and we have just started using since april 1st. it has been my experience that when you are done entering charges and payments for a particular month you must close the month out. normally it has been my experience that there is an area in the system that you actually close that month so nothing more is posted in that month. this software company is  telling me that you just run your reports but you dont close that month anywhere in the system. does that sound right to anyone? it really doesnt sound right to me. anyone?



Our current computer system is like what you describe.  We do not have to close the month anywhere in the system.  We just run the necessary reports that we want, but the staff can continue to post.  Our previous computer was one where you actually closed the month and could not post until that was done.  I guess it's just a difference in software.

Hope this helps!

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------



## vlwinfrey (May 19, 2010)

*Coding/Billing Manager*

Some medical softeware companys are set up to close or finalize "A Day". So as you balance each day and close or finalize each day, when the last day of the month is closed, your month is closed.  If your system is set up this way your monthly reports should have a date range to enter.


----------



## drampas3418 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for all your input....


----------

